# Horizon Legacy vs Horizon Amicus - Puppy food



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping someone can answer you, but in the meantime, folks here do go to dogfoodadvisor.com. there's also a thread about a recent study saying only 119 of 2000+ dogfoods passed a recent "quality" test.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would start with whatever food the breeder has been feeding, and stay with it for the first few weeks, then transition gradually to your own preference. I believe in feeding pups a range of foods, partly so that there are no problems if you need to change later on, but the first few weeks are a stressful time and probably best not to risk an upset stomach on top of everything else. As to the best kibble size I would seek out samples, often available from the manufacturer's website even when they don't advertise them. That way you avoid expensive mistakes!


----------

